

Chromium Fix for SVG Sprite Scrolling Performance Bug - zachh
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=253091

======
spankalee
Original thread about PNG vs SVG scrolling demo:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5924706](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5924706)

